# Safari ne peut pas ouvrir la page...



## symon63 (5 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour!
Mon équipement: iPhone 6+ (5ans) IOS12.4.3
Je n'ai plus accès à Apple Store car après une première page "L'app Apple a été mise à jour, Téléchargez la nouvelle version depuis l'App Store" une seconde dit "Safari ne peut pas ouvrir la page car l'adresse n'est pas valide" . Ceci uniquement pour Apple Store.
Je n'ai rien trouvé pour en sortir. Un coup de main serait apprécié. Merci d'avance.


----------



## subsole (5 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour
Je ferais la MàJ de IOS 13.2.3


----------

